# Main Motor and Kicker Motor Question



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Okay, so I had the main engine connected to the kicker motor with separate throttles, etc., at the helm.

There is a cable between the main engine and the kicker motor with a spring loaded disconnect between the two.

Also have the ability to lock the kicker into position at any time.

Should I ever disconnect the loaded disconnect when running either the main engine or the kicker, meaning:

If the kicker is not locked down, it turns with the main motor;
If the kicker is not in use, should I disconnect it and lock it down in the up postion?;
If I'm trolling, should I keep them both connected in the down position and just use the kicker motor?

Sorry for the dumb questions, just trying to figure out how you guys do it.

I sent an email to where I purchased the boat, but they never answer my questions. They answer around the question.

It's like dealing with the IT department.

They know you need them, so they screw with you.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

My kicker can be connected and disconnected with a spring system. I only connect the two when I use the kicker. If I tried to keep them both connected I would bend the connection link and then I would have a difficult time. I have also had the front "plate" for the kicker bend while trimming the big motor up and down. If you are able to put the kicker in a locked position up, and out of the way, I would do that until you want to use it. - This is what I do with my set up. Most people I fish with that have kickers do not keep their kicker down when not in use, they keep it out of the water. 
Hope this helps a little.
Ying


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

That helped immensely. I marked both ends of the disconnect showing which one connects to the main motor and which connects to the kicker.

I also marked the kicker to show when it is lose and when it is locked.

Yes makes sense, connect the two motors when trolling and put into the unlocked position.

Thanks so much.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

When you guys run your kicker, do you tilt your big motor out of the water?


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a lund 1800 fisherman, with a 115 and a 15 yams tied with and auxiliary motor connector, cabelas has them item # IK-010971 I never unhook them, run with the big motor and tilt the little one up, as far as tilting the big motor up when trolling it dont make any difference, I never leave the helm to tend the outboards at all. I can get down to 1 mph for walleye and 5 mph when trolling for Muskie, everyone i know that has this similar set up loves it. If you would like pics of the set up I can take and post them....


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I do not. The way my connection is set up I keep the motors connected at the same level. It enables me to steer using the steering wheel of the big motor. I know a lot of guys who can put their motor up but I cannot. Speed also plays a factor in if you want to motor up or not.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have the main and kicker linked and never disconnect. Kicker is always tilted up until I decide to use it instead of the Terrova. Once started, the kicker speed is controlled with the Trollmaster.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine are connected. I never disconnect and can raise or lower either independently with no effect on the other.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

are you guys using the ez steer steering link, or something different? I just got my kicker mounted on a custom hydraulic mount I made, and ready to order the steering link. I want to make sure I get the right one, I'm connecting an I/O to a Merc pro kicker, and also have a swim platform to work around.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a quick vid that I just uploaded today which shows my quick connector. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxsjztQBe7Q&feature=youtu.be

Don't make too much fun about my 1st utube vid, LOL! I was just screwing around with my digital camera and saw this thread yesterday.


----------

